

MH370: How Inmarsat tracked down missing Malaysia Airlines plane - yogi123
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/malaysia/10719854/MH370-How-British-satellite-company-Inmarsat-tracked-down-missing-Malaysia-Airlines-plane.html

======
wglb
So for the first time, the method of tracking the plane was mentioned. They
used Doppler effect to estimate the position and path of the airplane.

